# Rosie Fronfelan.



## Alec Swan (15 May 2012)

For those of you who may not go into the Latest News section of this forum very often,  Rosie passed away this morning,  and a notice has been posted by her family.

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (15 May 2012)

Oh dear! I knew this was coming, but...

Thank you for the post, Alec.


----------



## Fiagai (15 May 2012)

Rest in Peace dear Rosie you will be missed....


Gone Away

I cannot say and I will not say
That she is dead, she is just gone away.
With a cheery smile and a wave of hand
She has wandered into an unknown land;
And left us dreaming how very fair
Its needs must be, since she lingers there.

And you-oh you, who the wildest yearn
From the old-time step and the glad return-
Think of her faring on, as dear
In the love of there, as the love of here
Think of her still the same way, I say;
She is not dead, she is just gone away.

(Adapted from _Away_ by
*James Whitcomb Riley*, American poet (1849 - 1916)


----------



## Angelbones (15 May 2012)

How terribly sad, I don't know what to say except my thoughts are with her family and all who knew her. Thanks Alec for posting.


----------



## HuntingB (15 May 2012)

How very very sad. I always read her posts with interest and loved the rapport and friendship that you and she seemed to have, Alec.
Thoughts are with her friends and family.xx


----------



## Simsar (15 May 2012)

I Sarah, would just like to say we had some great craic's on here, Rosie was F ing awesome, although we haven't spoken for ages I will always remember her for her wit and talent to shut people up or put her foot in it love it! Take it easy Rosie be nice to them where ever you have gone to.. Sadly missed all our love to Rosies family RIP.


----------



## CalllyH (16 May 2012)

Rip rosie


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 May 2012)

RIP Rosie. My thoughts and condolences to her family.

I loved reading posts she was involved in, you knew they were always going to be interesting. Her presence on the forum will be much missed.


----------



## solitairex (16 May 2012)

RIP Rosie, the poor thing. Hope she is in a happy place, she will be missed.


----------



## gunnergundog (16 May 2012)

Happy hunting in the skies, Rosie.


----------



## JenHunt (16 May 2012)

thank you for keeping us up to speed Alec.

My thoughts are with Rosie's family, and I hope that she has found peace. I also hope she has found some wonderful hunting elsewhere - rolling turf, proper hedges and some good sport.


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 May 2012)

very sorry to hear of Rosie's passing.  Hope her family take comfort in the fact that she was a much loved member of the forum.
Maybe someone could pull together a montage of Rosies best posts as a hommage (sp ?) to her.
Thanks for updating us all Alec.
x


----------



## Paddydou (16 May 2012)

Just got back to this terribly sad news.

Smile on us all Rosie for you are still loved if not here with us. God bless you and keep you safe untill we meet again.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2012)

There's an expanded version of this on the Latest News thread,  but I've arranged for flowers to go direct to Rosie's home,  and the card is from everyone on this forum.  I only hope that you approve.

I have Rosie's home address,  for those who want to send their own tributes.  I will only release her home address to known HHOers,  so if you'd like it,  then PM me. Arwyn did ask that flowers go direct to the house,  which I think is what Rosie would have wanted,  too.  

Alec.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (17 May 2012)

I can't imagine anyone would object Alec! Thank you very much for doing it.


----------



## TJP (17 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, I enjoyed Rosies postings.  God bless and sympathies to Rosies friends & family x


----------



## angelish (17 May 2012)

such sad news ,R.I.P rosie


----------



## Paddydou (18 May 2012)

I am missing Rosie more and more as each day passes.

Am I the only one who can imagine her posts in more recent debates and threads?

God bless you Rosie. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 May 2012)

Wotcha Padds,

you wouldn't believe,  over the last few days,  when arguing with halfwits,  when I've almost said;

*"I wonder what Rosie would have to say".*   But then I think that she'd only get herself another ban!! 

You're not alone.  We all miss the clear,  concise and occasionally caustic response.  

I'm not enjoying this,  one bit.

I did PM JM,  and he seems to have opened it.  I do know that she was actually very fond of him,  and I've hoped that he may yet be able to join us.

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (20 May 2012)

bridgit2 said:



			Hello Alec! Rosie is being buried tomorrow at 2pm, I shall be lighting a candle and having a large glass of wine and think of the dearest girl. Hope you know who I am, Bridgit is my Beltex lamb in the house BTW.
		
Click to expand...

Hello, Bridgit! Glasses, candles and wishes of Godspeed on the journey raised at 2pm tomorrow, I think, don't you?


----------



## Always Henesy (20 May 2012)

bridgit2 said:



			Hello Alec! Rosie is being buried tomorrow at 2pm, I shall be lighting a candle and having a large glass of wine and think of the dearest girl. Hope you know who I am, Bridgit is my Beltex lamb in the house BTW.
		
Click to expand...

That's lovely Bridgit2. Your Beltex lamb is just scrumptious. Do hope the poo problem is under control. 

Alec - you lovely man. How kind to arrange the flowers.

My condolences to the family on their loss and to all the HHOers who have lost a much loved friend.


----------



## Always Henesy (20 May 2012)

bridgit2 said:



			Steam cleaned the rugs today, time is coming when she really MUST live outside. Rosie would think me quite mad!
		
Click to expand...

But you are quite mad my friend. That's why we love you


----------



## Alec Swan (20 May 2012)

bridgit2 said:



			......., time is coming when she really MUST live outside. Rosie would think me quite mad!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't a clue who you are,  but as always,  Rosie would be quite right,  you are mad! 

Thank you for your advice.  I shall sit for a while,  and in silence,  tomorrow afternoon.  I shall think of Arwyn,  John and Alun.  I think that I shall spend the time with my mares,  I think that the Dear Girl would approve.

Why the passing of a stranger should be so difficult,  I can't explain,  but it is.

Alec.


----------



## Fiagai (20 May 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I haven't a clue who you are,  but as always,  Rosie would be quite right,  you are mad! 

Thank you for your advice.  I shall sit for a while,  and in silence,  tomorrow afternoon.  I shall think of Arwyn,  John and Alun.  I think that I shall spend the time with my mares,  I think that the Dear Girl would approve.

Why the passing of a stranger should be so difficult,  I can't explain,  but it is.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bridgit for the info, its good to know.  Alec I really do believe that over time all of us here become more than just words to each other.  Its funny but I find that I have also formed a picture in my mind of most of the regular contributors here - Whether this would bare any resemblence to actuality is of course open to question! I have a picture of Rosie in my head and I dont know but it always make me smile...I will be reserving this time tomorrow as well for some small reflection for Rosie.


----------



## Herne (21 May 2012)

We had our disagreements, but more agreements.

I have more PMs from Rosie in my inbox than any from other member.

Happy hunting, Rosie x


----------



## Mike007 (23 May 2012)

Rosie you will be sorely missed down here.


----------



## Paddydou (9 June 2012)

I miss Rosie.

Thats all. Just missing her terribly.


----------



## EAST KENT (9 June 2012)

Me too, keep almost expecting one of her snorting putting us right posts to appear.I have no doubt whatsoever that Heaven is now in order!


----------



## Mrs B (9 June 2012)

Was thinking the same thing only yesterday. I log onto FB and half expect a message


----------



## Alec Swan (9 June 2012)

I often think to send her a PM,  and to ask how she is.  This forum is now a poorer place,  but that isn't what she'd want.  I feel sure that Rosie would want us to take comfort in each other.

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (22 June 2012)

It was with great sadness that I have only just learnt of Rosie's death.

I always enjoyed our debates and I will admit I was very cautious, indeed I was somewhat timid, knowing that if one stepped beyond her acceptable boundaries, I would be put firmly in my place.

Her premature passing serves as an inspiration to us all, that there is a final place that eventually we shall go. 

Clearly the number of tributes are a measure of what an outstanding person Rosie was, in many cases not met personally, nevertheless universally revered and respected with sincere affection.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 June 2012)

JM,

how good it is to hear from you.  It seems to me that we now have completion.  

I know that Rosie was very fond of you,  which considering some of her barrages may come as a surprise!  I'm never too sure who attracted the most flack,  you or I!

During the last few months,  Rosie suffered a great deal,  she knew the outcome,  and knew that the time wasn't far away.  For all that,  she refused to bend,  and faced life with a courage which most would find humbling.

I feel certain that Rosie is pleased to see you here.

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (5 July 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			For all that,  she refused to bend,  and faced life with a courage which most would find humbling.
		
Click to expand...

That is Rosie to a T Alec.

I do so miss that woman terribly you know. I hope her family are recovering as she must have left a very big hole. The empty space in my life is enormous.


----------



## Queenbee (10 July 2012)

The first words that sprang to mind... Oh my god! I have been so caught up in my own troubles of late that I rarely ventured out of my own threads... Truly I am at a loss for words, as one of those posters that in my opinion formed the 'elite' on here, I knew Rosie only through her posts... But she left her mark. The world is a poorer place. Alec, that was a lovely gesture, the flowers and card, my condolences to her family may she rest in peace, never to struggle again xxx


----------



## Mrs B (14 July 2012)

Just logged onto FB and had a niggley feeling there was someone missing - then realised it was Rosie 

Love to her family, who must miss her so much more... x


----------



## spotty_pony (15 July 2012)

I have only just seen this post too. RIP Rosie


----------

